# Group Re-stock petition! THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR SIGNING!!! GROUP HAS BEEN RESTOCKED!!



## N e s s

Team popsicle needs to become a thing, half the site is in on it now, so we need a legit group!

Cmon everyone, say your in in the comments! We need a restock! Sign the petition!
Our goal~50 Signatures, MET!
Our new goal~75 Signatures,Met!
FINAL GOAL~100 SIGNATURES!!! Met!
Next goal ~150 signatures!!!


Remember to share with friends!

Signature's counted!
~WonderK
~Miharu
~LethalLuLu
~Lizzy541
~Haydenn
~Cam
~Lucanosa
~KawaiiX3
~Jacob_Iawall
~Cadberry
~Slammint
~Call me daniel
~Mayor-essy
~Kenziegirl1129
~TheAhPoCawdOh
~Articfox5
~Olivasigma
~The peanut butter fish
~Bluepikachu47
~Mayorevvie
~Naekoya
~hikarhime
~vizonari
~patypus
~Aestivate
~Flop
~Kitty2201
~ApolloJusticeAC
~Ryu
~ANC
~Shimmer
~Apple2012
~Sucre
~Refaire24
~aleshapie
~Leximo
~Javocado
~Farobi
~Misslily123
~Kawaii cupcakes
~Skyfall
~Nizzy
~Bowie
~Phantom R
~KumKwat(Thx dood)
~Katiegirl
~Coderp
~Soushi
~Adventure9
~Ayaya(#50!!!)
~Coach
~pearly19
~goldenapple
~sholee
~Hoppy-shnell
~Magic Marshmallow
~Bwazey
~Bunnybea
~Acnlsofia
~idfldnsndt
~princessbella
~mayorjoe
~laurenx
~Money hunter
~acaddict1
~Akimari
~Wossop
~Raffy
~lostineverfreeforest
~sinistermark
~biffandwendyareawesome
~00jachna
~moko
~solid
~Sanixthe
~Applebittercrumble
~Greninja
~Mogyay
~itameshI
~keitara
 -Awesomeness1230
 -Fantasyrick
 -jazzy_jamie 
-Stalfos
 -Monkey D Luffy
 -Bahamut
 -Samanthers (^-^)
 -DaCoSim
 -JennyGrace
 -Blackjack 
-Jetix 
-Alby-Kun 
-Sunday_Rose
 -KiloPatches
 -Bloobloop
 -roseflower 
-stargate
 -happinessdelight 
-Ricket426
 -Yukari Yakumo
 -D3athsdoppelganger
 -Araie 
-pinkdreams
 -ZanessaGaily 
-Defranco 
-Conlan313 
-bigger34 
-King Dad 
-KantoKraze 
-SuperStar2361 
-Myuchuu 
-Leil -
yoyo98 
-VanessaMay18 
-Sparro 
-The Hidden Owl
 -Aerate 
-lars708 
-Ruto 
-Sap88 
-mimihime 
-Dawnpiplup 
-Shinylatias 
-pumpkins 
~lassy(popsicle God)
~ Sawyer2030
~ cherubI
~ neester14
~ duckyluv
~Moose716
~Universaljellyfish
~Mink
~Bucky Barnes
~ roxi_riot
~ ReiraEvenstar
~ pumpkin pie
~kitty knight
fauna_friend
~que
~tearypastel​


----------



## WonderK

Groups have been out of stock for a long time unfortunately.


----------



## N e s s

That's the point of the petition, we need a restock!


----------



## WonderK

I do agree that we need a restock. There are tons of people will brilliant ideas for fun groups (myself included).


----------



## Miharu

We definitely do!! >//v/<b I hope someday it'll happen!!! ; v;


----------



## LethalLulu

Yes!  I sign~


----------



## lizzy541

we do need a group for team popsicle tho!! so i'll sign c:


----------



## Heyden

I wonder why thet wont restock atleast 1.. does it cost like $5 to add to the site or something?


----------



## Cam1

Signed! More groups would be wonderful! I don't understand why they aren't readily available :/


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sign me up!  I'm way too poor to buy one or help with buying one, but I still think it's a good idea


----------



## Alienfish

Cam said:


> Signed! More groups would be wonderful! I don't understand why they aren't readily available :/



Probably because they don't want people to make random stupid groups?

Like half of them aren't already lol


----------



## Jarrad

Haydenn said:


> I wonder why thet wont restock atleast 1.. does it cost like $5 to add to the site or something?



no, its just that none of the staff really care about restocking.


----------



## jiny

i signed


----------



## Jacob

i will sign!!


----------



## N e s s

To get at least 3 restocked would be great, there's really genius group ideas out there currently.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am signing this too ;3


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lol, il sign it as the unofficial group restock hunter for team Popsicle.


----------



## Damniel

I'll sign! Where's the pen?


----------



## mayor-essy

I'm not part of the team, but I'll sign.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

I'll sign!​


----------



## Arcticfox5

I'll sign!


----------



## Olivisigma

i want to join the team XD But i needa make a new account srry im starting over XD My new account will be named cure twinkle!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I'll sign.


----------



## JellyDitto

How bout no?


----------



## Jacob

JellyDitto said:


> How bout no?



dont hate pal 

well u can, but ur sorta alone


----------



## JellyDitto

Jacob_lawall said:


> dont hate pal
> 
> well u can, but ur sorta alone



We dont need more pointless groups on tbt. Why do you think they aren't being restocked? Is your own thread not enough?


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'll sign! I do think we need a group!


----------



## himeki

Signed!


----------



## Miharu

JellyDitto said:


> We dont need more pointless groups on tbt. Why do you think they aren't being restocked? Is your own thread not enough?



It may be pointless to you and some others, but not to us. c: I respect your opinion though, so thanks for voicing out!  

(As for the thread, it's only temp. until the group gets restocked. It'll be a lot more organized with the group, but if it doesn't get restock, then we'll just stick with the thread.  )


----------



## Naekoya

I'll sign too please! c:


----------



## himeki

By the looks of it 27 were only ever stocked. That's barely any!


----------



## N e s s

When this thread hits 6-7 pages I'll send it to all the mods.


----------



## Splendor

I'll sign. ^^ I'm not part of it, but it's nice to see so many members together, so this should be a thing cx


----------



## Zanessa

I dunno.. wasn't there like a huge disaster with the White Feather club or something? :/


----------



## N e s s

ZanessaGaily said:


> I dunno.. wasn't there like a huge disaster with the White Feather club or something? :/



Pretty sure, but we need atleast 3 restocked, there are many ideas out there for groups and the feature needs some love really badly.


----------



## JellyDitto

You're literally making a group to celebrate a cluster of pixels..


----------



## N e s s

JellyDitto said:


> You're literally making a group to celebrate a cluster of pixels..



I would please ask that you stop making hate posts on this thread, if you don't like this, than leave the thread. A user above has already expressed that we respect others opinions and we want Team popsicle to become a thing. I'm sorry if this comes off as a threat, but if you continue these comments saying "this is stupid" I will report you to the moderators. This post is a petition for a group restock, and your signature would help make a difference, we all would appreciate you to sign.


----------



## Vizionari

I'll sign


----------



## JellyDitto

Nevermind.


----------



## N e s s

JellyDitto said:


> Nevermind.



Thank you.


----------



## Patypus

I'll sign! I just love the idea of having groups in general, somewhere where a bunch of friends could talk to each other and stuff! c:


----------



## N e s s

Patypus said:


> I'll sign! I just love the idea of having groups in general, somewhere where a bunch of friends could talk to each other and stuff! c:



This. This is a prime reason for groups.


----------



## Alienfish

ZanessaGaily said:


> I dunno.. wasn't there like a huge disaster with the White Feather club or something? :/



yes it was oath literally messed that **** up lol


----------



## Aestivate

I'll sign. I probably won't join but I like the idea I could help some people. Besides that you inspired me to grab a popsicle out of the fridge so I should thank you for that.


----------



## Flop

Moko said:


> yes it was oath literally messed that **** up lol


Actually, oath turned it into his own personal group for people that he liked and kicked white feather owners that pissed him off, lol. But he got banned, so kek I guess. 


I'll sign(?) the petition I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> Actually, oath turned it into his own personal group for people that he liked and kicked white feather owners that pissed him off, lol. But he got banned, so kek I guess.
> 
> 
> I'll sign(?) the petition I guess.


that is kinda messed up don't you agree lol.. but yeah kek worthy indeed.


----------



## Chris

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> When this thread hits 6-7 pages I'll send it to all the mods.



There's no need to do this. We're already aware of it.


----------



## N e s s

Tina said:


> There's no need to do this. We're already aware of it.



We all want a group restock, at least 3 is great.


----------



## Kitty2201

I'll sign it


----------



## N e s s

Just curious Tina, if you and other mods have been aware for sometime, why hasn't there been a restock? Do they cost a lot of money or did the white feather club ruin it?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

TIME TO SIGNN


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've already signed, but I wonder what the mods think of this. Do they see it as another White Feather thing? A harmless nuisance? Are they really planning to restock the groups? WHAT ARE THEY THINKING?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## N e s s

BluePikachu47 said:


> I've already signed, but I wonder what the mods think of this. Do they see it as another White Feather thing? A harmless nuisance? Are they really planning to restock the groups? WHAT ARE THEY THINKING?!?!?!?!?!



Same, I always get chills when I see an mod on my post, I don't like getting in trouble on forums >.<


----------



## Dinosaurz

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Same, I always get chills when I see an mod on my post, I don't like getting in trouble on forums >.<



So do I, but I always get in trouble anyway, so meh xD


----------



## Midoriya

I'm signing this!!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Signage.


----------



## N e s s

Bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would like to sign the petition.


----------



## Shimmer

Sign me up!


----------



## JellyDitto

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Just curious Tina, if you and other mods have been aware for sometime, why hasn't there been a restock? Do they cost a lot of money or did the white feather club ruin it?



Because they dont want more pointless groups.


----------



## N e s s

JellyDitto said:


> Because they dont want more pointless groups.



Here for more trouble eh? Well go ahead, your not bothering anybody


----------



## uwuzumakii

JellyDitto said:


> Because they dont want more pointless groups.



Dude, this is just for fun, these entire forums where created to have fun and make friends, same with the groups, and if you don't like it, then just don't pay attention to it.


----------



## N e s s

BTW, if you think this is stupid, why are you still here?


----------



## JellyDitto

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Here for more trouble eh? Well go ahead, your not bothering anybody



If the mods/admins are already aware of it and haven't stocked more groups, I dont see why this continues to be a thing. They're obviously not going to restock groups if they've known about this for quite some time.


----------



## N e s s

JellyDitto said:


> If the mods/admins are already aware of it and haven't stocked more groups, I dont see why this continues to be a thing. They're obviously not going to restock groups if they've known about this for quite some time.



Yes well, I'm sure the admins may be aware of the white feather club incident, but groups are meant for fun, its all a neat thing for people to get together and make posts that only they can see. The reason why I set up the petition is for mostly team popsicle, and I've seen the thread, its a small comunity that collect things for fun. If you want to see what I mean, why don't you go check it out? The thread is doing very well. There are no stupid groups, just people who think its stupid. E.x, The church of Bob club was made just for fun, its was a little group where people talk about Bob the cat,which I personally think is a cute, fun idea. I think the mods don't think any groups are stupid, I think its just been a long drought.


----------



## uwuzumakii

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Yes well, I'm sure the admins may be aware of the white feather club incident, but groups are meant for fun, its all a neat thing for people to get together and make posts that only they can see. The reason why I set up the petition is for mostly team popsicle, and I've seen the thread, its a small comunity that collect things for fun. If you want to see what I mean, why don't you go check it out? The thread is doing very well. There are no stupid groups, just people who think its stupid. E.x, The church of Bob club was made just for fun, its was a little group where people talk about Bob the cat,which I personally think is a cute, fun idea. I think the mods don't think any groups are stupid, I think its just been a long drought.



Okay, um, what happened with the WFA?

OH F***, MY 1,000TH POST!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## N e s s

BluePikachu47 said:


> Okay, um, what happened with the WFA?



Not too sure, but from what I've heard a user named "oath" had done a lot of things to it and got banned for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey congrats on 1000, you should do a giveaway!


----------



## Franny

i think this is a good idea
sign for me pls


----------



## uwuzumakii

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Not too sure, but from what I've heard a user named "oath" had done a lot of things to it and got banned for it.



Well, if you have any more information about it, please, do not hesitate to tell me.


----------



## uwuzumakii

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Not too sure, but from what I've heard a user named "oath" had done a lot of things to it and got banned for it.



Well, if you have any more information about it, please, do not hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Byngo

there was a wave of people that got the white feather from last years TBT fair, and most of them wanted to be a part of the white feather association. idk what exactly happened but no one new was allowed in, and some original members were kicked out. 

it was a trivial situation


----------



## Byngo

there was a wave of people that got the white feather from last years TBT fair, and most of them wanted to be a part of the white feather association. idk what exactly happened but no one new was allowed in, and some original members were kicked out. 

it was a trivial situation


----------



## uwuzumakii

Woops, double post.


----------



## N e s s

Hey congrats on 1000, you should do a giveaway!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda think that "White feather club" sounds like a racist organization, just saying .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoa, why are no new posts showing?


----------



## N e s s

Bump?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK good its working now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UHHH, No new posts are being shown???


----------



## Refaire24

I'll sign.


----------



## N e s s

Alright I think the glitch went away, I can see the new posts.


----------



## Justin

There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.

It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.


----------



## N e s s

Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.
> 
> It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.



Alright good to know, thats what I figured.

I was slightly hesitant making this thread at first, I saw there wasn't anything asking for a group restock so I made this petition, I'm glad mods have seen and maybe discussed this thread, and even if the price does go up team popsicle will find a way, the donation pool we have currently contains over 3000 TBT in it.


----------



## WonderK

Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.
> 
> It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.



Great to hear you on this. I think a price of 10,000 TBT+ would suffice for a group. It'd make people pool together to buy it.


----------



## aleshapie

So...will signing this actually result in a restock? 

If so, put my name down!


----------



## N e s s

aleshapie said:


> So...will signing this actually result in a restock?
> 
> If so, put my name down!



Hopefully it will, but it definatly shows demand for it.


----------



## leximo

Put my name down please~

I have yet to get a popsicle but ill keep trying!!


----------



## radical6

i think i have a popsicle why do people care again


----------



## Miharu

justice said:


> i think i have a popsicle why do people care again



Because popsicles are awesome!


----------



## Javocado

Put me down on that list champ.


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Okay, um, what happened with the WFA?


Oath made that his personal club and kicked people out he disliked even if they had feather and probably got people to join even if they didn't have, so eh. Flop wrote some additional about that on earlier page.


----------



## Farobi

Sign meee


----------



## N e s s




----------



## MissLily123

Put me on that list!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Can I sign it?
For the future team swirl


----------



## N e s s

Cmon guys 10 more signature! Share with your friends!


----------



## Skyfall

I'll sign.


----------



## Bowie

I'll sign.


----------



## Nizzy

I'll sign


----------



## N e s s

Bump!


----------



## v0x

Signed.


----------



## N e s s

Phantom R said:


> Signed.



Your avatar and sig is so smooth


----------



## Jacob

six more guys!
Anyone in my friends feed who sees this, Please sign!


----------



## KumKwat

Im signing!


----------



## N e s s

Bump


----------



## kaylagirl

Sign


----------



## lizzy541

i'd literally sign this twice if i could we need a restock so bad lmao


----------



## N e s s

Bump


----------



## coderp

i'll sign it also!


----------



## Llust

i'll sign


----------



## Adventure9

I'll sign


----------



## Jacob

And Im pretty sure that is 50!


----------



## N e s s

Nope, 49, we need 1 more to 50!


----------



## Ayaya

I'll sign


----------



## lizzy541

wait what


----------



## Jacob

heh


----------



## Coach

Signing since it'd be nice to get more groups


----------



## N e s s

Whoops, were at 50 I forgot to change the title xD


----------



## Stalfos

I'll sign up for it as well. I think it's really stupid that we can't have any more groups.


----------



## pearly19

Im signing,especially for a restock of popsicles!! hope im not too late and this sign counts! Having groups is such a wonderful thing!


----------



## Goldenapple

Sign me up I need some collectibles.


----------



## Sholee

Sign me up!!


----------



## piichinu

Jw but did any staff members say they'd agree to this?


----------



## Javocado

piimisu said:


> Jw but did any staff members say they'd agree to this?



[17:02] <Forek> Are you guys gonna restock the group thing so people can stop asking about it lol
[17:03] <Jer> ya


confirmed


----------



## Forek

Javocado said:


> [17:02] <Forek> Are you guys gonna restock the group thing so people can stop asking about it lol
> [17:03] <Jer> ya
> 
> 
> confirmed


when did he say that lol i mean yes confirmed


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

I'll sign for sure. It's not like the "Start A Group" Addon could be abused, right?


----------



## mintellect

Count me in! I want a Popsicle..


----------



## Bwazey

This would be great! I'll sign it.


----------



## Jacob

piimisu said:


> Jw but did any staff members say they'd agree to this?





Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.



Not technically, but every staff member has taken notice to it by now, and they haven't denied our request so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Bunnybea

Sign me up!


----------



## acnlsofia

sign me up


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I will join in this fun


----------



## PrincessBella

I'll sign


----------



## Togekid

I shall sign this petition of yours! I have a few group ideas in mind.


----------



## laurenx

signed by meee !


----------



## Money Hunter

count me in


----------



## N e s s

Sorry for the wait everyone, the signatures have been updated!

11 more to our goal, remember to share with friends if they haven't signed yet!


----------



## classically.trained

I'll sign


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, I might as well sign to see if they actually gonna do it. Not that I'm gonna try and save the bells for it.. but yeah.


----------



## Akimari

You can sign me up for this c:


----------



## wassop

i'll sign !


----------



## Raffy

I'll sign! I want these Team's to be official!


----------



## N e s s

Bump!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Sign me up.


----------



## sinistermark

signing


----------



## quartztho

Signing~


----------



## 00jachna

I guess .__.


----------



## Alienfish

You might have forgot my name, but yeah I'll sign :3

I wish the best, and if they actually make it happen I'm proud of you.


----------



## Solid

Signing.


----------



## Sanxithe

Will sign


----------



## N e s s

Cmon guys! Our final goal is 100 signatures!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Signing~ ♥


----------



## Greninja

signing!


----------



## mogyay

i'll sign!


----------



## Itameshi

I'll sign


----------



## Cadbberry

bump


----------



## Keitara

I guess I sign it too! ; v ;


----------



## N e s s

Bump, okay


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Sign me up!


----------



## Fantasyrick

I'd be happy to help out a friend I'll sign!!!!!!


----------



## jazzy_jamie

Sign me up!


----------



## Stalfos

*Signing*


----------



## Lancelot

Idc either way but I guess I'll sign.


----------



## Rasha

put my name in that list, pal


----------



## Samanthers (^-^)

I'll sign!!!


----------



## Miharu

So close to 100!!! >//v//<


----------



## Bowie

Who knew I'd have to be the one to bump this?


----------



## DaCoSim

Please add me to the signature list!!


----------



## JennyGrace

Sign Me Up ^-^


----------



## BunnyFox

Where do I sign? C:

This is a good idea!


----------



## Miharu

Blackjack said:


> Where do I sign? C:
> 
> This is a good idea!



All you need to do is say "I'll sign!" 

83 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Ill sign!


----------



## Miharu

Jetix said:


> Ill sign!



Thank you! 

84 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix


----------



## Albuns

I SCREAM FOR ICE CREEAAM!
And  I sign for group restocks, ya that to.


----------



## Miharu

Alby-Kun said:


> I SCREAM FOR ICE CREEAAM!
> And I sign for group restocks, ya that to.



YESSS!!! Hahahaha! XD Thanks! B]

85 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Sign me up!!


----------



## Miharu

Sunday_Rose said:


> Sign me up!!



Thank you for signing! 

86 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose


----------



## KiloPatches

Sign me up for this! ^^ There are so many opportunities for great groups around TBT I support this petition!


----------



## Bloobloop

I'll sign! I think we could use it .-.


----------



## roseflower

I?ll sign!


----------



## Miharu

KiloPatches said:


> Sign me up for this! ^^ There are so many opportunities for great groups around TBT I support this petition!





Bloobloop said:


> I'll sign! I think we could use it .-.





roseflower said:


> I?ll sign!



Thank you for signing everyone! > v<b

89 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower


----------



## Midoriya

I'll sign!


----------



## Kristen

I'll sign c:


----------



## Miharu

Ryu said:


> I'll sign!





stargate said:


> I'll sign c:



Thank you both for signing! 

91 signatures now! Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-Ryu
-stargate


----------



## aericell

I'll sign too


----------



## Miharu

happinessdelight said:


> I'll sign too



Thank you!! 

Also I just realized that Ryu has already signed the petition before! So we are still at 91 signatures! c: 

Counting:

-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight


----------



## Damniel

Where do I sign


----------



## Cam1

Call me Daniel said:


> Where do I sign


You already have. Your name is on the front page


----------



## Miharu

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Sign me up!





Fantasyrick said:


> I'd be happy to help out a friend I'll sign!!!!!!





jazzy_jamie said:


> Sign me up!





Stalfos said:


> *Signing*





Monkey D Luffy said:


> Idc either way but I guess I'll sign.





Bahamut said:


> put my name in that list, pal





Samanthers (^-^) said:


> I'll sign!!!



Thanks to Jacob for pointing this out to me, but we actually had many other members who had signed but were not added to the front page (since the OP is currently hiatus due to reasons!) Thanks to Jacob for pointing this out, we now have 98 signatures!!! JUST TWO MORE TO GO EVERYONE!!!! >//v//< Thank you so much to everyone who has signed this far!! And thank you so much to TheAhPoCawdOh for making this petition!! ;v ; 

Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight


----------



## roseflower

Thanks to everyone who signed so far! Just two more c:


----------



## Ricket426

Sign me up boi.


----------



## roseflower

Ricket426 said:


> Sign me up boi.



Thank you! Just one more


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

chance to help others and give notice of my discontent?
where do I sign?!


----------



## Miharu

Ricket426 said:


> Sign me up boi.





Yukari Yakumo said:


> chance to help others and give notice of my discontent?
> where do I sign?!



AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU TWO!!!! ; v ; (P.s. Yukari, by any chance do you have a FR account??? XD ) WE HAVE NOW REACHED OUT GOAL OF 100 SIGNATURES!!!! ;v ; Thank you so much everyone for signing!!!! Of course having more signatures wouldn't hurt! Hopefully we will have a group restock soon with all the interest in group restocks!! > v<

100 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo


----------



## Bloobloop

Hooray! Good work everyone!


----------



## aleshapie

Sign me up!!


----------



## Miharu

aleshapie said:


> Sign me up!!



You are already on the list!  Thank you! <3


----------



## KiloPatches

I didn't see my name listed..... maybe its too late at night,morning..... ugh.... anyway....


BUMPING THIS!


----------



## Miharu

KiloPatches said:


> I didn't see my name listed..... maybe its too late at night,morning..... ugh.... anyway....
> 
> 
> BUMPING THIS!



Your not listed on the OP, but I have you listed on my list that will be added to the OP once he's available to get back on tbt! 

100 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Signed! We need a restock!


----------



## Miharu

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Signed! We need a restock!


Thanks for signing!!!  And we certainly do!! ; v ; 

101 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger


----------



## jiny

I am signing again.
for miharu


----------



## Miharu

cookiecrisps said:


> I am signing again.
> for miharu



Hahaha as much as it'll be nice if you could sign twice, but you can only sign once! XD {You also signed this a whillleeee ago already from when you had KawaiiX3 as your old username c: }


----------



## jiny

Miharu said:


> Hahaha as much as it'll be nice if you could sign twice, but you can only sign once! XD {You also signed this a whillleeee ago already from when you had KawaiiX3 as your old username c: }



Oh yeah I forgot hehe


----------



## Araie

I'll sign then!


----------



## Miharu

Araie said:


> I'll sign then!



Ahhh thank you for signing!!! <3 

102 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie


----------



## tsantsa

I'll sign :3


----------



## Miharu

pinkdreams said:


> I'll sign :3



Ahh thank you so much!!!  

103 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams


----------



## Zanessa

Damn I wanted to be 100  
sign me up


----------



## Defranco

Id like to sign up as well ill be 105, thats a good number


----------



## Miharu

ZanessaGaily said:


> Damn I wanted to be 100
> sign me up





Defranco said:


> Id like to sign up as well ill be 105, thats a good number



Ahh thank you both for signing!!! ; v ; <3 

105 Signatures!!!!! Counting:

-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco


----------



## Midoriya

This list is pretty big now.... Let's hope it happens!


----------



## Conlan313

I'm in


----------



## Miharu

Conlan313 said:


> I'm in



Ahhh thank you!!!! 

106 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313


----------



## Stalfos

Miharu said:


> Thanks to Jacob for pointing this out to me, but we actually had many other members who had signed but were not added to the front page (since the OP is currently hiatus due to reasons!) Thanks to Jacob for pointing this out, we now have 98 signatures!!! JUST TWO MORE TO GO EVERYONE!!!! >//v//< Thank you so much to everyone who has signed this far!! And thank you so much to TheAhPoCawdOh for making this petition!! ;v ;



Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## Miharu

Stalfos said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list.



You are very welcome! Thank you so much for signing!


----------



## kassie

Did staff say they would restock the Groups if this reached a certain number? o:


----------



## Miharu

azure said:


> Did staff say they would restock the Groups if this reached a certain number? o:



Nope ; v ; We are hoping they would restock the group add ons with this petition. c: Justin did say this:



Justin said:


> There's nothing wrong with this: It doesn't hurt for folks to show us that they really want something as long as they're polite about it like this thread. It does help for us to see if there is a ton of demand.
> 
> It's worth noting that if we do decide to restock groups anytime soon, the cost will probably be dramatically increased from the current price. The Group add-on was originally intended to be an expensive purchase which encouraged people to pool their wealth together to purchase a group for themselves. Obviously, the current price doesn't really accomplish that with how things have changed in the past 4 years.



So we can only hope atm


----------



## bigger34

I would like to sign ^^


----------



## Miharu

bigger34 said:


> I would like to sign ^^



Ahh thank you so much for signing!! 



107 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34


----------



## King Dorado

We will sign.  (Yes, pulled out the royal "we" for this).

by decree,
/s/Rex Pater Imperator/
King Dad RPI


----------



## Miharu

King Dad said:


> We will sign.  (Yes, pulled out the royal "we" for this).
> 
> by decree,
> /s/Rex Pater Imperator/
> King Dad RPI



Ahhh thank you so much!!! 




108 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad


----------



## KantoKraze

I'll sign!


----------



## Miharu

KantoKraze said:


> I'll sign!



Thank you so much!!!  





109 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze


----------



## Shimmer

I wonder if this is going to encourage the mods or not. o:


----------



## Miharu

Shimmer said:


> I wonder if this is going to encourage the mods or not. o:



I hope it does


----------



## GalacticGhost

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigned! 

We seriously need a restock of everything, not just the groups.


----------



## Miharu

SuperStar2361 said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigned!
> 
> We seriously need a restock of everything, not just the groups.



Thank you so very much!!! ; v ; As for collectible restocks, they tend to do that during directs! XD So it does happen! We just have a petition for group restocks because it hasn't been restocked in a VERY long time compared to the others ; v;




110 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361


----------



## Kaiserin

I'll like to sign!


----------



## Miharu

Myuchuu said:


> I'll like to sign!



Thank you so very much! >//v//<



111 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu


----------



## JennyGrace

Buump


----------



## Leil

I'll sign!


----------



## Araie

*Bump for you!* ♥


----------



## Miharu

Leil said:


> I'll sign!



Thank you so very much!! ;//v//;



112 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu
-Leil


----------



## yoyo98

I'll sign!


----------



## cornimer

I will sign!


----------



## Miharu

yoyo98 said:


> I'll sign!





VanessaMay18 said:


> I will sign!



Thank you so much you guys!! ;v  ;



114 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu
-Leil
-yoyo98
-VanessaMay18


----------



## brownboy102

I'll sign. Why not?


----------



## Miharu

Sparro said:


> I'll sign. Why not?



Thank you so much!! ; v ;



115 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu
-Leil
-yoyo98
-VanessaMay18
-Sparro


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'll sign! Miharu this is for a quest that I will post on the TP thread! >v<


----------



## Miharu

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'll sign! Miharu this is for a quest that I will post on the TP thread! >v<



Ahhh thank you so much Owl!! <3 And okay!!  



116 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu
-Leil
-yoyo98
-VanessaMay18
-Sparro
-The Hidden Owl


----------



## N e s s

It amazes me everyone I look at this thread, how many people want to help.


Thanks for 116 sigs guys, I promise I'll take care of the petition again soon.


----------



## Miharu

Bringing this back up! ;D


----------



## Acruoxil

I'll sign c:


----------



## lars708

I will sign this! Is this reply enough or is there more to be done? I actually want to start a new group myself so i'm in!


----------



## Ruto

I'll sign it


----------



## Sap88

I totally agree! Signing~~


----------



## Llust

ill sign


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sign me up!


----------



## Shinylatias

Sign me up >:3


----------



## cIementine

hey, i'll sign up too baha


----------



## Miharu

Thank you so much for signing everyone!! ;//v/; You guys are awesome!



124 Signatures!!!!! Counting:



Spoiler: Signatures



-Awesomeness1230
-Fantasyrick
-jazzy_jamie
-Stalfos
-Monkey D Luffy
-Bahamut
-Samanthers (^-^)
-DaCoSim
-JennyGrace
-Blackjack
-Jetix
-Alby-Kun
-Sunday_Rose
-KiloPatches
-Bloobloop
-roseflower
-stargate
-happinessdelight
-Ricket426
-Yukari Yakumo
-D3athsdoppelganger
-Araie
-pinkdreams
-ZanessaGaily
-Defranco
-Conlan313
-bigger34
-King Dad
-KantoKraze
-SuperStar2361
-Myuchuu
-Leil
-yoyo98
-VanessaMay18
-Sparro
-The Hidden Owl
-Aerate
-lars708
-Ruto
-Sap88
-mimihime
-Dawnpiplup
-Shinylatias
-pumpkins


----------



## N e s s

Miharu said:


> Thank you so much for signing everyone!! ;//v/; You guys are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 124 Signatures!!!!!


Thanks for taking care if the petition, but I'll take it from here


----------



## Miharu

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Thanks for taking care if the petition, but I'll take it from here



WOOOO!~ Welcome back!!!


----------



## N e s s

Bump


----------



## Lassy

I guess i'll help you guys by signing


----------



## tsantsa

Lassy said:


> I guess i'll help you guys by signing



Thanks ;3


----------



## N e s s

ems said:


> Thanks ;3


Pardon me, have you signed yet?


----------



## tsantsa

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Pardon me, have you signed yet?



yas, my username used to be pink dreams ;3


----------



## Sawyer2030

*I WILL GIVE UP MY NAME TO YOU, MY KING*


----------



## Cherubi

I'll help by signing too


----------



## Taj

~signs~

Ness is also my name

- - - Post Merge - - -

~signs~

Ness is also my main

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow I'm dumb


----------



## duckvely

i'll sign


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'll sign it!! c:


----------



## Moose716

ill sign


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sign me up!!!


----------



## Mink

I will sign the petition c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems

bump!


----------



## N e s s

Sorry guys! I'll add anyone I missed now


----------



## Roxi

I will sign


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Sign me up! I don't have a popsicle, but wish I did! TBT, let them make the group!


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

I'll sign up ^-^


----------



## KittyKnight

I shall sign the petition!


----------



## Fauna_Friend

I shall sign


----------



## N e s s

Thank you for signing! Please tell your friends!


----------



## N e s s

Boop


----------



## Que

I'll sign! cx


----------



## N e s s

Boop


----------



## tearypastel

i'll sign!! c:


----------



## Sleepi

I'll sign c:


----------



## Tease

Signing up!


----------



## Blondieboo13

I'll sign as well


----------



## Starunia

Signed!


----------



## Arcticfox5

nvm... I forgot I already signed


----------



## crystalmilktea

I'll sign!


----------



## Edurne Lea

uhh,,, i guess i'll sign (even though i dont really mind but you guys seem to care a lot so i'll support)


----------



## Locket

I'll sign!


----------



## N e s s

Thank you for signing!!!

The group has officially been restocked, and team popsicle and hopefully more fun groups can be created! To everyone who's signed, thank you do much! Your name is permanently in this thread! To anyone who hasn't had their username put on yet, I'll be sure to put it on ASAP! 

Again, thank you so much!
One more disclaimer, please don't say any posts in this thread, this is the last post.​


----------

